# pretérito compuesto en el Río de La Plata



## okporip

Sobre el uso de formas como "he visto", "ha ganado", "hemos vivido", "han sido" etc. en la variante rioplatense del castellano...

A los extranjeros que nos ponemos a estudiar dicha variante nos enseñan que, a diferencia de lo que ocurre en España, "estuve" vale lo mismo que "he estado". La segunda forma, uno se da cuenta enseguida de que es menos frecuente que la primera, pero no la deja de escuchar y leer de vez en cuando. Me parece que entre ambas habrá alguna diferencia - sutil y de valor solamente estilístico -, pero no la termino de captar. Quisiera saber qué me pueden decir al respecto.


----------



## chlapec

La teoría dice que se emplea el pretérito perfecto cuando la acción es reciente y aún tiene efectos en el presente, mientras que el indefinido se usa para acciones alejadas en el tiempo.
En Galicia, cuando se habla castellano, tampoco se emplea el pretérito perfecto.


----------



## Peón

En la zona rioplatense de la Argentina se usa en forma indiscriminada el pretérito indefinido (estuve, anduve, vi, caminé, etc.). Y esto se da tanto en el lenguaje oral como en el escrito. Hoy es raro que los diarios, (aún los que están mejor escritos) diferencien ambos tiempos. Entiendo que esto no era así hace muchos años. Si uno lee los diarios de los años 40/50 años puede ver: "_Japón ha perdido la guerra"_. Hoy creo que sería impensable el uso de este tiempo verbal.

           En cambio, en la zona norte de la Argentina, (mitad de Córdoba para arriba), se usa mayoritariamente el pretérito perfecto. Entiendo que esto último está cambiando por la influencia de los medios de comunicación ya que casi todos los contenidos audiovisuales del país se producen en la zona rioplatense (además el modo de hablar rioplatense tuvo (tiene?)" mas "prestigio". lo que hace que se tienda a imitarlo). 
                 Saludos


----------



## okporip

chlapec said:


> La teoría dice que se emplea el pretérito perfecto cuando la acción es reciente y aún tiene efectos en el presente, mientras que el indefinido se usa para acciones alejadas en el tiempo.
> En Galicia, cuando se habla castellano, tampoco se emplea el pretérito perfecto.



chlapec,

Mi duda tiene que ver, precisamente, con el hecho de que dicha "teoría" no vale en la zona rioplatense.



Peón said:


> En la zona rioplatense de la Argentina se usa en forma indiscriminada el pretérito indefinido (estuve, anduve, vi, caminé, etc.). Y esto se da tanto en el lenguaje oral como en el escrito. Hoy es raro que los diarios, (aún los que están mejor escritos) diferencien ambos tiempos. Entiendo que esto no era así hace muchos años. Si uno lee los diarios de los años 40/50 años puede ver: "_Japón ha perdido la guerra"_. Hoy creo que sería impensable el uso de este tiempo verbal.
> 
> En cambio, en la zona norte de la Argentina, (mitad de Córdoba para arriba), se usa mayoritariamente el pretérito perfecto. Entiendo que esto último está cambiando por la influencia de los medios de comunicación ya que casi todos los contenidos audiovisuales del país se producen en la zona rioplatense (además el modo de hablar rioplatense tuvo (tiene?)" mas "prestigio". lo que hace que se tienda a imitarlo).
> Saludos



Peón,

Gracias por tu respuesta. 

Mi duda está radicada en el hecho de haber vivido 3,5 años en Buenos Aires, entre 2005 y 2009, y ahora vivir en Asunción del Paraguay. En ambas ciudades, mi oído y mis ojos de extranjero encuentran que, sí, se usa con mucha más frecuencia el pretérito indefinido (estuve, anduve,  vi, caminé, etc.). Pero igual escucho y leo de vez en cuando formas como las que apunté en mi primer post. Mi pregunta es si no tendrán algún valor estiliístico, aunque sea en un nivel de bastante sutileza semántica.  

En cuanto a lo de la zona norte de Argentina, a pesar de haber viajado un poco por ahí (sobre todo por Córdoba, Corrientes y Misiones), no pude darme cuenta del uso mayoritario del pretérito perfecto.


----------



## iaf

okporip said:


> (...) En cuanto a lo de la zona norte de Argentina, a pesar de haber viajado un poco por ahí (sobre todo por Córdoba, Corrientes y Misiones), no pude darme cuenta del uso mayoritario del pretérito perfecto.



La única diferencia que percibo en el uso real, es de índole estilística: el pretérito perfecto suena más a lenguaje literareo o formal, también suena a castellano tradicional. Pienso que las diferencias teóricas mencionadas más arriba ya quedaron obsoletas en el lenguaje actual.

Me imagino la siguiente situación: 
Debo redactar una nota a alguna oficina del Estado. Seguramente pondré _"he recibido su respuesta a mi solicitud... y hemos podido constatar que..."_. 
Sin embargo, si realizo una llamada telefónica, diría _"... le llamo porque recibí su respuesta a mi solicitud... nosotros constatamos que..."
_
Espero que mi acotación te sirva, al menos a modo orientativo.
Saludos,
iaf.


----------



## Peón

Creo también que la respuesta va por el lado que indica iaf. El uso del pretérito perfecto es más formal y se usa en el lenguaje escrito. Podría decir que es algo más "elegante". Pero en el lenguaje oral es sumamente inusual en el área rioplatense. Si en Buenos Aires dijeses: he andado, he caminado, etc. pensarán que sos de alguna provincia del norte. En cuanto al tema estilístico desconozco ese aspecto, no creo que su uso responda a ese concepto, ni aún sutilmente.
Esa es mi humilde opinión, "de la calle". No sé si algunos foristas (foreros?) argentinos con conocimiento teóricos o más profundos sobre el tema puedan aportar algo más.
Saludos

P/D: Hay un viejo chiste que se contaba en el Norte argentino y que tendía a burlarse de aquellos "norteños" no acostumbrados al uso del pretérito imperfecto y que luego de un viaje a Buenos Aires volvían diciendo: "_Buenos Aires es enorme, anduve, anduve, hasta que me cansuve_" (el chiste se cuenta imitando el tono rioplatense).


----------



## iaf

Peón said:


> El uso del pretérito perfecto es más formal y se usa en el lenguaje escrito. Podría decir que es algo más "elegante".
> (....)
> En cuanto al tema estilístico desconozco ese aspecto, no creo que su uso responda a ese concepto, ni aún sutilmente.



Bueno, pero _"más formal... más elegante"_, ¿qué es sino cuestión estilística?



Peón said:


> Esa es mi humilde opinión, "de la calle". No sé si algunos foristas (foreros?) argentinos con conocimiento teóricos o más profundos sobre el tema puedan aportar algo más.



Confieso, no es mi caso tampoco - lo mío también es mucha percepción de la calle (las norteñas, precisamente). 

Saludos,
iaf.


----------



## Peón

iaf said:


> Bueno, pero _"más formal... más elegante"_, ¿qué es sino cuestión estilística?


 
Si tenés razón iaf, pensándolo bien en el lenguaje escrito es una cuestión de estilo.
Lo que no sé es si en el lenguaje oral del norte argentino se está dejando de usar el pretérito perfecto por el imperfecto, justamente por la influencia de los medios de comunicación.  
Saludos


----------



## okporip

Gracias por sus aclaraciones, chicos. Permítanme un ejemplo - tal vez medio tonto, pero que tiene la intención de apuntar para el tipo de cuestión que tengo en mente...

Juan quiere saber si José ya tuvo la oportunidad de ver la película Avatar. Si Juan le dice: "¿Viste la película Avatar?", ¿no puede que José piense que el otro le está preguntando si conoce la película, tiene información sobre ella, está al tanto de su existencia? En cambio, si Juan dice a su amigo: "¿Has visto la película Avatar?", su pregunta no implica ninguna ambigüedad, y es por ello que elige esta opción.

Qué les parece el razonamiento: ¿tiene algún sentido desde el punto de vista del hablante nativo del castellano rioplatense o suena, al contrario, totalmente artificial o propiamente equivocado?


----------



## Bocha

Hola:
_
¿Has visto la película Avatar?_

Hummm... no.
Acá, todos lo entenderíamos, pero casi nadie lo diría. Si el _*viste* _implica ambigüedad se resolvería en la siguiente línea de diálogo.


----------



## okporip

Gracias, Bocha!


----------



## osloborger

Hola.

El pretérito perfecto ha sido desplazado en sus usos por el indefinido en el español rioplatense contemporáneo. Esto es un cambio relativamente reciente y que va en contra de las teorías de cambio lingüístico acerca de cómo formar compuestas (o sea el perfecto) tienden a reemplazar las sintéticas (indefinido), :-O
Para el que le interese el tema:
Guro Fløgstad (U. of Oslo) tiene una tesis sobre este tema y tiene algunas estadísticas interesantes. http://www.duo.uio.no/publ/ILN/2007/62468/MA-07xFlxgstad.pdf

Saludos a todos
Ob.-


----------



## Peón

¡Excelente aporte osloborger! Gracias.



okporip said:


> ...
> En cuanto a lo de la zona norte de Argentina, a pesar de haber viajado un poco por ahí (sobre todo por Córdoba, Corrientes y Misiones), no pude darme cuenta del uso mayoritario del pretérito perfecto.


 
Si puede servir de algo okporip: cuando me referí (sorry:_me he referido?_) a las provincias del norte lo hice (_lo he hecho?_) pensando principalmente en las del *noroeste*, es decir, Santiago del Estero, Tucumán, Salta, Jujuy, Catamarca, La Rioja. En las provincias del noreste, al igual que en el Paraguay, entiendo que no es tan común el uso del pasado perfecto (creo).
Saludos


----------



## elmg

okporip said:


> Gracias por sus aclaraciones, chicos. Permítanme un ejemplo - tal vez medio tonto, pero que tiene la intención de apuntar para el tipo de cuestión que tengo en mente...
> 
> Juan quiere saber si José ya tuvo la oportunidad de ver la película Avatar. Si Juan le dice: "¿Viste la película Avatar?", ¿no puede que José piense que el otro le está preguntando si conoce la película, tiene información sobre ella, está al tanto de su existencia? En cambio, si Juan dice a su amigo: "¿Has visto la película Avatar?", su pregunta no implica ninguna ambigüedad, y es por ello que elige esta opción.
> 
> Qué les parece el razonamiento: ¿tiene algún sentido desde el punto de vista del hablante nativo del castellano rioplatense o suena, al contrario, totalmente artificial o propiamente equivocado?



Hola. No soy del Río de la Plata, sino del centro-oeste de Argentina. De cualquier forma en este punto los usos son similares. Para mí en tu ejemplo "has visto" o "viste" son igualmente ambiguos. Coincido con bocha en que esto se soluciona en la línea siguiente. Y coincido también en general con lo que han respondido los foreros: la forma compuesta se utiliza a nivel escrito, oralmente  prima la forma simple. A nivel oral se me ocurre un sólo ejemplo del uso de la forma compuesta: para preguntar algo que se hizo alguna vez, por ejemplo: 

(alguna vez) has estado en Europa?
(alguna vez) has escalado el Aconcagua?

Por favor, que los otros foreros me corrijan si me equivoco, pero me parece que este es casi el único matiz de significado que puede tener su uso a nivel oral. (El alguna vez se omite). 

Saludos.


----------



## Vanda

Este tópico foi copiado de outro já existente no sólo español a pedido do autor. Como lá não pode usar português, o autor gostaria que o pessoal deste fórum também participasse, daí a cópia e não a transferência.


----------



## Fer BA

Okporik:

Este tema del compuesto en el Río de la Plata y las fuertes diferencias entre el uso peninsular (pasado reciente/remoto) contra el americano (pretérito y antepresente) y dentro de este el rioplatense, dentro del cual casi no se diferencian ni se usa el compuesto lo estamos viendo en otros hilos, éste es muy interesante:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1415397

En *mi* caso, porteño y con parte de familia gallega, el compuesto es una especie de extravagancia como el futuro de subjuntivo...lo usamos en formas escritas donde además usamos el plural mayestático "hemos podido constatar" (el que Mark Twain decía que sólo debían usar los reyes, los presidente de cuerpos colegiados y los que tienen parásitos) y otras formas _escritas _que se asemejan más al castellano peninsular. 

_¿Has visto Avatar?_ como dice el Bocha, se entiende, claro, pero no lo usamos mucho que digamos, o no lo usamos nunca. En tu ejemplo, si quisiera señalar si José tuvo la oportunidad de ver Avatar le diría_ ¿Fuiste a ver Avatar? _pero nunca_ ¿Has visto Avatar?_

Elmg, te diría que ni siquiera en las situaciones que señalás yo lo usaría, uso las formas simples. 

Como otra diferencia, en el lenguaje hablado tiene un uso de _aire literario, _por ejemplo -ya que estuviste en BA, debés haber escuchado alguna vez a Dolina- cuando comienza con sus _he atravesado, oh mujer, desiertos edades y océanos..._suena artificial, como señalás.


----------



## XiaoRoel

No espanhol falado na Galiza sucede tal como explicou o FerBA. Também não usamos os tempos compostos do espanhol. Usá-los é como mostrar o cartão de identidade de não-galego.


----------



## Istriano

Não só na Galícia, mas também nas Canárias, Astúrias e Leão também. 

Um exemplo canário:  _-Ya llegó tu amigo?- No, no ha llegado todavía._

Eu gostaria de saber como se usa na Argentina e no Noroeste da Espanha, com  palavras _aún _e _todavía_. 


Aliás, aposto que o _pretérito compuesto_ ainda está vivo no subjuntivo:

_Espero que ya hayas visto Avatar._


----------



## Istriano

XiaoRoel said:


> No espanhol falado na Galiza sucede tal como explicou o FerBA. Também não usamos os tempos compostos do espanhol. Usá-los é como mostrar o cartão de identidade de não-galego.


E como falam:

_Eu não havia visto.
Estou cantando.
Vou a cantar.
Tenho bebido muito ultimamente.
Espero que você já tenha comprado a passagem.
_


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ese es un tema que a mí me provoca mucha confusión. Por el hecho que mi primer idioma es portugués tengo la tendencia de usar el pretérito simple (o perfecto) y no el compuesto. Pero en determinados momentos me siento inseguro y no sé cual exactamente debo usar.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

FerBA está bien claro sobre el asunto.  Quisiera agregar también que debido a las inmigraciones de países vecinos como Perú, Bolivia, Paraguay que son países donde se usa mayormente la forma compuesta, intuyo que se está usando cada vez más en el Río de la Plata.  En otras provinicias de nuestro país, sobre todo del norte, también es la forma más utilizada.

Particularmente yo lo uso bastante y soy más porteña que el tango, supongo que se debe a que mi papá era italiano y usaba mucho la manera compuesta del pretérito. Mi mamá es argentina, pero hija de una rosarina (Santa Fe) y un inglés, que para nada hablaban como porteños. Es decir que no todos hablamos igual, obviamente, pero todo indica que un porteño clásico raras veces usaría la forma compuesta y no está incorrecto, es nuestro regionalismo (como la indiscriminada producción de la "s" -que de a poco está desapareciendo- y el sonido de la "y" muy pronunciada).

Beso,
Ivonne


----------



## Istriano

Acho que gosto das duas formas:
*
 ¿Que pasó? * mais direta*
¿Que ha pasado?* mais indireta, e mais elegante


----------



## okporip

Vanda said:


> Este tópico foi copiado de outro já existente no sólo español a pedido do autor. Como lá não pode usar português, o autor gostaria que o pessoal deste fórum também participasse, daí a cópia e não a transferência.



Grato, Vanda! Pelas ótimas contribuições já oferecidas - obrigado a todos -, vejo que a cópia foi positiva.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Istriano said:


> Acho que gosto das duas formas:
> *
> ¿Que pasó? *mais direta*
> ¿Que ha pasado?* mais indireta, e mais elegante



A qual você escoleria Istriano? Eu usaria a primeira quando o dia já passou, e a segunda quando pergunto a alguém o que se passou no dia do que estamos falando. Por exemplo:

Hoy un hombre ha caído en el suelo. ¿Qué se ha pasado? (Lo pregunto a alguien, hablando del día de hoy)


----------

